
How Much Do You Cost? (2014) - perdunov
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/29/how-much-do-you-cost.html?2014-43
======
angersock
I agree about the open-source contributions, but using Stack Overflow as a
metric is kinda meh...a lot of good questions are better researched (by
crawling mailing lists or reading articles or even by _gasp_ experimentation)
than by going to SO. Answering questions on SO is kind of a wash, especially
if you are helping your own developers and people in your community.

I also like the calling out of "I don't have time" w.r.t. contributing back.
However, author is putting forth rates that are, frankly, insulting.

I like the idea of "Hey, let's reward developers that give back to their
community by letting them charge more"...I dislike the metrics this author has
chosen for getting there.

EDIT:

Rearranged a couple of paragraphs.

------
RHSeeger
> If you have nothing to show here, I see three posible causes.

Nowhere in that list is "I spend a lot of time on work and, when I'm
programming in my free time, it tends to be work related anyways... hence, not
shareable".

